# Anarchist Yacht Club



## Mor (Sep 24, 2009)

Hold Fast video zine. 

A few punks buy a cheap-o $1000 boat and explore the bahamas. 

Check it out free to download:

The Anarchist Yacht Clubb: Hold Fast


----------



## nitepeepole (Sep 30, 2009)

i like the idea but the trailer was real fukkng thin on substance. usually makes for a sucky movie


----------



## Smallredbox (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be watching it, just recently downloaded it off the site, I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Oct 1, 2009)

i just finished watching the movie, not a bad movie, i mean its not edited very well, but the end of the movie i guess you figure out why. But kept me interested, basically a video diary, how they acquired the boat, and where they went and shit.

Id do it.


----------



## Mor (Oct 1, 2009)

nitepeepole said:


> i like the idea but the trailer was real fukkng thin on substance. usually makes for a sucky movie



"Videozine"

Expect what you'd expect from a random zine you'd pick up in a book shop.


----------



## Caltwentynine (Oct 2, 2009)

Not a bad idea, squatting in the Bahamas would be wicked.


----------



## Mor (Oct 2, 2009)

Caltwentynine said:


> Not a bad idea, squatting in the Bahamas would be wicked.



Ah yes.. they even specifically mention an island that has multiple abandoned buildings and a fresh water well on it! It was used for a big drug running cartel and then left empty after it was busted up. 

Anyone want to go on an adventure this winter?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Oct 2, 2009)

UM.......well, It's kind of a WAY OF LIFE up here in BC.


----------



## Smallredbox (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, I finished it last night. It was "okay" the history parts were pretty neat, and the water tornadoes were pretty badass, but I'd be scared as hell if that happened to me!


----------



## Mor (Oct 2, 2009)

dirtyfacedan said:


> UM.......well, It's kind of a WAY OF LIFE up here in BC.



drugs or boats?


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Oct 2, 2009)

Mor said:


> drugs or boats?



I think we all know the answer to that question. :arrgh:


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Nov 15, 2009)

dirtyfacedan said:


> I think we all know the answer to that question. :arrgh:


Druggz? wow a thousand bux in drugs imagine.... plus im not really much for that pirate crap... ninjas the way to go... but the movie sounds very interesting ill watch it and repost


----------



## jonom (Nov 17, 2009)

haven't watched it yet. but sailing around the carrib on a pos boat with some anarchist friends sounds fucking great.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 18, 2009)

can anyone put this online somewhere where we don't have to use bitorrent? (aka mediafire or megaupload)?


----------



## Rstank (Nov 23, 2009)

boat livin' is always a nice life aaaaaarrrr!!!


----------



## neeko (Nov 27, 2009)

i saw that about a year ago and i got in touch with a guy in jersey who sells junker boats on the cheap and talked him into selling one for 800 bucks. it is actually really easy to find boats that need some lovin' for dirt cheap with a quick search on them internets.


----------



## neeko (Nov 27, 2009)

especially if you are in a landlocked state and you can get somebody to move it for you on the cheap


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 8, 2010)

i would lend a hand with advice and stuff, on certain nights in the evening over a few beers at our table we have over 200 combined years experience of boating.

i am sitting in a boat club right now.


----------



## Vance V (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I was looking for cheap boats. This is really helpful. I was thinking as why own a boat outright and pay for all the dock/mooring/maintenance costs yourself when i only use it for a few weeks a year.


----------



## Skaggy (Jan 16, 2010)

Cool video, it must be crazy to be out there in the middle of the ocean at the will of the sea though, don't know if i could handle it haha. The most ive ever been out is 3 miles on a lobster boat, and never hit seas more then 4-5 feet.


----------



## EastCoast315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Norman's Cay Island

Norman's cay! Madd abandoned buildings there, and not too many people living there permanently. You could easily get away with squatting the island for long periods of time. Only, you better have a boat or else its gonna be tough restocking your food. Some of those pictures in the link above are really exciting, suddenly I find Bahamas on my list of places to go!


----------



## foxtailV (May 13, 2010)

well well well well well ..... this is almost the most perfect topic for what i intend to do , if your intreasted in sailing around the world then cheak out projects, this is where i put my petition for adventures to join me in conquaring the world, what would be greater than learning new loop holes in makin a living and basiclly going places that dont half expect, punks livin off there towns and walkin off with loot...haha this is so gitti. then a man might get a leg up and make a steak.


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 1, 2010)

AHHHHH
its almost time . . .


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 1, 2010)

damn download page is all fucked up, massive CSS failure. plus digging in theres only one seeder fuck that. this is similar to my plans its not all about stealing boats and questionable ways to gain funds its mostly about seeing places that we {me and my crew} could never hitch/hop/hike to otherwise. . . . got distracted by something. forgot what i was saying. post anyways.


----------



## freddyfreight (Sep 16, 2010)

heard of anyone doin this all around the world? cuz that's wat i_'m hankerin for._


----------



## Asar (Jan 18, 2012)

I know this thread is old, but I noticed the download doesn't work for some so here's the link to the streaming video.

http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/228817/detail/ 

And watching it kind of takes the winter blues away for a short while. ha.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 23, 2012)

thanks for the link! im downloading it to watch now!


----------

